# Shallow Rio Calls



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

There are some important points that could be made regarding # of craftsmen, tuning, referring to commercial jobs as " custom" ( my favorite, lmao), putting the word custom in the right context and my search where Natty bashed the MWTHA..still tryin to figure that one out.

Overall, the word bull comes to mind.

P.S.
It's Rohm. 

Anybody that can build a caller from a block of wood are special people. They deserve credit.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Just to clarify a bit more, I'm NOT addressing SR abilities as a call maker. I have no opinion. And I do wish him luck in his endeavors.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I see nothing positive coming out of this thread.


----------

